# Freedom or Independence- Armgeddon shuttle ideas..



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*Freedom- Armageddon shuttle build finished.*

I'm of a mind to make some shuttle. :tongue:
But in researching, I can find NO accurate Armageddon shuttle models. The Revell is too simplified, and the Fantastic Plastic one, while pretty darned good, has too many errors for its high price tag IMO. 

So, should I fish for a Revell Armageddon to correct, of just get a regular shuttle model to go apesh*t on in the scratch department?
Seems like a long term side project either way.
I'm so on the fence here... 









Harry Thinking: *"Freedom... Independence... Enterprise & Excelsior would have been cooler names..."*


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Accuracy shouldn't be a question when referencing this highly inaccurate, scientifically ignorant film. Don't get me wrong,...I do love this movie from an entertainment point of view. It's tops on my favorite action films of all time.
But ten minutes into this film you can throw out any resemblence to reality.
It's a great movie, and great subject matter for a model,...forget accuracy just have fun with it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

FORGET ACCURACY??
Wait- where AM I? Is this a MODELING forum? :wave:

Okay, yeah, it's a dumb popcorn SF(antasy) action sappy goofest, but I *HAVE* to get the vehicles down right.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have both the Revell and Fantastic Plastic versions. The Revell will never look anything like what what it is suposed to be. On the other hand the Fantastic Plastic kit looks good to my eye and 99% of folks won't know there is any problems at all. Just my opinion but then again I'm not the rivet counter type.

Have fun with what ever you choose!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

HabuHunter32 said:


> the Fantastic Plastic kit looks good to my eye and 99% of folks won't know there is any problems at all.


It's my curse.... ever since my crappy Batmobile model when I was six...
Heh heh.
Either way, work ensues.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

> Accuracy shouldn't be a question when referencing this highly inaccurate, scientifically ignorant film.


Tell that to the Star Wars and Star Trek fans.

It is tough to find an accurate model of that 'specially modified shuttle that they just happened to have ready that was perfect for landing on a rogue asteroid'.

Neat design though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

terryr said:


> that 'specially modified shuttle that they just happened to have ready that was perfect for landing on a rogue asteroid'.


Secret Conspiracy stuff, Terry.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The Revell model:


















The prop:










Hmmmm, this is a challenge!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

why do model co. think they can just take a stock model and add a few parts and sell it as the model from the movie ?
It would not cost that much to make a vac form that matchs the movies shuttles front end. than make a whole new mold of the whole ship.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

is there any line draws of the one in the movie?
side,top, ect.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rivet counters, Agggghhhhh! "Mr. Checkov, photon torpedoes, full spread, and aim for the head..."


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Disco58 said:


> Rivet counters, Agggghhhhh!


What??? How is it 'rivet counting' to want the basic shape of a SF vehicle to be more or less correct?

Man, so many peeps seem to really hate this movie.:lol:


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I thought the movie was a good popcorn flick.

I have the models floating around, but I haven't had time to examine how inaccurate they are. After seeing the difference here I must agree with the comments that it is another fine example of a model company taking the cheap way out instead of taking the time to do things right.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geino said:


> I must agree with the comments that it is another fine example of a model company taking the cheap way out instead of taking the time to do things right.


Yeah, but in the shadow this company's FAIL there is an opportunity to personally SUCCEED!:thumbsup:

... or maybe I just did a little too much LDS at Berkley.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are a few other pictures I found online
http://techcrunch.com/2007/04/27/feature-ten-lamest-fake-movie-gadgets-ever/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulcsiz/2376411468/


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Geino, good stuff. I'm really wanting to do a diorama on the meteor surface. Scariest environment imaginable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Disco58 said:


> Rivet counters, Agggghhhhh! "Mr. Checkov, photon torpedoes, full spread, and and for the head..."


This is a scale model forum where accuracy is the order of the day; anything else, is kids stuff. Go find a _toy_ forum.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seashark said:


> Go find a _toy_ forum.


LOL, soda almost came out my nose...:lol:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Originally Posted by *Seashark*  
_ Go find a toy forum._

LOL that's is really funny when one considers that there are people that think and really believe models are TOYS. 

AZbuilder
John Davis

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Chrisisall said:


> What??? How is it 'rivet counting' to want the basic shape of a SF vehicle to be more or less correct?
> 
> Man, so many peeps seem to really hate this movie.:lol:


You misundertake me... I don't have a problem at all with your ideas about wanting it more accurate, particularly when the Revell kit is so blatantly off. It's just a comment about the hardcore types who bytch and moan if they think the paint is half a shade off, the wingspan is 1/4" offscale, the wheels have an extra spoke, etc, etc. I'm of the mind that if it looks like what it's supposed to be, it's close enough. I look at the quality of the basics of modeling, and do my best to not get caught up in the minutae. I actually liked the movie, as unbelievable as it was, and if I were of a mind to build a model of that shuttle, the Revell kit would suit me as is. I didn't know (or care) it was off until I read this thread, and I still don't care. You are more than welcome to buy whichever kit suits your fancy (or your wallet), and accurize it to whatever degree you choose. I'd love to see the progress pics of it, with before and after, or right/wrong indicators.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Disco58 said:


> It's just a comment about the hardcore types who bytch and moan if they think the paint is half a shade off, the wingspan is 1/4" offscale, the wheels have an extra spoke, etc, etc. I'm of the mind that if it looks like what it's supposed to be, it's close enough.


Interesting. 
I have three classes of models that I make for myself. 
#1: I am obsessed with the subject and will do my utmost to be true to (literally) the last visible rivet within the limits of my ability. The clasic BSG Viper is the best example of that.
#2: I love the subject, but will be satisfied if, when finished, the model looks absolutely perfect when viewed from three or more feet away. 
#3: The subject interests me, so I do what I can on it in a short amount of time, and if it gets done, fine. If not, maybe later. No pressure.

I guess I'm a little obsessive, even when I'm not...:hat:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I have an Armaggedon shuttle kit. But, I've let it sit, because of the inaccuracy. And that was just based on the brief images seen in the film. Now that you've provided these images of the actual hero model, it's quite clear that major renovation of the kit would be necessary. The kit could serve as a base to build onto. But, you could also derive plans and do a plank on frame scratchbuild for about as much effort, I think.

My $2.25, adjusted for inflation.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

charonjr said:


> But, you could also derive plans and do a plank on frame scratchbuild for about as much effort, I think.


I like to sculpt, so modding a kit heavily is kinda fun for me. This admittedly, will be my Everest, though.:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I've honestly never tried sculpting. My Mom used to do that, she was an artist in her own right. I wish I'd paid attention to the kinds of clay used. I know Michael's has an assortment of tools. I'll have to check.

I agree, though, that this will be a fun build for you! I like your attention to detail.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

charonjr said:


> I agree, though, that this will be a fun build for you! I like your attention to detail.


LOOK at this!










SO much enjoyment to be had in the painting!! The sculpting will be satisfying, but work. The paint job will be pure fun.:thumbsup:

I had a pet project in mind last year- a scratch Firefox. But this has replaced it. I just love these shuttles.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Neat! I like that the paneling is there, but subtlely so. Will you be scratchbuilding those top air ram inlets?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

charonjr said:


> Neat! I like that the paneling is there, but subtlely so. Will you be scratchbuilding those top air ram inlets?


LOL, I'll be scratchbilding most everything on it!:freak::lol: I want to put it in a diorama with landing gear down on the meteor's surface.
Sort of like I did with this model in its landing bay:


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I actually like the cockpit on the Armageddon shuttle--it has nice lines. It would be nice to do a comarison of that and the Transformers Dark of the Moon modified STS .

I liked Churchill from Lifeforce as well--almost spelled it Lieforce..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*The Churchill*

Gotta love a Shuttle with canards. Canards are always cool.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta love a Shuttle with canards. Canards are always cool.


Yeah, they looked great on the Firefox. Plain ole regular shuttles look kinda, well, PLAIN to me now.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Go for it dude.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Go for it dude.


I just won a model on eBay to use. When I get it, I'll determine the extent of the makeover necessary. My idea is to lay tracks of styrene to get the general shape correct, then use bondo to fill in seams. This single method will of course not work perfectly if I have to REDUCE some of the lines of the shuttle...
_I'll make it up as I go!_:thumbsup:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*The problem with modeling*

When we modelers get the urge to build or create or re-create a representation that captured our imagination there are a few ways to get what we want. 1. Go to the local hobby outlet and buy it off the shelf (If it is available) also if it is not grossly inaccurate, scratch build out the inaccuracy to make it accurate enough to suit the builder. That is IF the builder feels/believes that his/hers building skills are adequate for the task ahead. Or 2. shell out the money for a more expensive but, better in terms of accuracy of the subject. That's what seems to be the problem here. There are some modeling companies sometimes it seems to me thinks that we modelers are really do not care what they put out there or even if it is accurate in terms of the modeling subject as long as the box on the outside says that is what in the inside and to blazes if the shape is correct or has all the geegaws as long as the general shape is recognizable as the subject.

John Davis
AZbuilder

*Let your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

AZbuilder said:


> There are some modeling companies sometimes it seems to me thinks that we modelers are really do not care what they put out there or even if it is accurate in terms of the modeling subject


All I need is an interesting starting point.

Well, the knock at my door an earlier was the Postal person with my shuttle model.










So, first basic parts glued to determine what next...









Sadly, the canards I was happy to see on the model will be scrapped- they're not just shaped wrong, they're in the wrong spot. The back has to be extended- I knew that already, and the wings clipped a bit on the back end. And I glued them to be at a slightly lower angle in relation to the main hull than they were meant to be.

This is where the fun begins, Saavik.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Go for It, Dude!*

Keep us posted!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, Lifeforce. I'd almost forgotten about that one. Always wanted to model the alien ship. Just get an umbrella add a bunch of greebles. And the young lovely vampire. Poor Steve Railsbach, having to work under those conditions, and kiss Patrick Stewart.
Chisisall, you'll do your usual best, don't worry 'bout the naysayers. But might as well just start with a block of pine and a sharp knife.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I gots pichures:



























































In the words of Mitchel Gant, This is going to work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More progress:


















Ready to paint!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's coming along nicely!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> More progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A true artist at work!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> That's coming along nicely!


It was a quick week's work. I was gonna drill the windows, but the filling of the cockpit with epoxy putty for the re-shaping makes it a little difficult. They'll be added on after painting the hull. Still making this up as I go.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


> A true artist at work!


Whoah, _'artist'_? Thanks!:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Painting in progress:










About half done.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy crap! That is awesome!! How did I miss this? Jeez. I worship the ground you walk on! (OK, that's creepy) But I love this mod!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good.I thought the movie was entertaining.Can't wait to see your finished shuttle


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Holy Moly!!!* , that is awesome looking!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

now looks more like the one in the movie. very nice work.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I love this mod!


Thanks so much!
I realized the intakes needed to be a little rounder, so I just started doing it & damn the paint job-








After finishing sanding, I repainted, here it is so far:

















Windows up next...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

JGG1701 said:


> *Holy Moly!!!* , that is awesome looking!:thumbsup:


Jim, it won't be perfect by any means, but it _will_ be nice enough for my display area. :thumbsup:
Two weeks just ain't enough time for perfection, I save that for my clients.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Good Chrisisall! That's beautiful! Makes me want to start working on my stored kit. I hope you took more photos, I'm interested in your step by step. I'll have to try epoxy sculpt. Wow!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

charonjr said:


> I hope you took more photos, I'm interested in your step by step.


Here's some:


























































Painting is going slower than construction.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Jim, it won't be perfect by any means, but it _will_ be nice enough for my display area. :thumbsup:
> Two weeks just ain't enough time for perfection, I save that for my clients.


Still *AWESOME*!:thumbsup: nonetheless.
-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, this is where I stop today. Just carving the windows, and I have a problem. My tool is a FAIL. Not sharp enough & not SMALL enough. Gotta go to my hobby store.:freak:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Man this is going to be nice! Already is! Great job, Chris!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> ...My tool is a FAIL. Not sharp enough & not SMALL enough. ...


That's what she said.

Great job. Now it looks like the movie version.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

*Wow!*

I'll admit, I was somewhat dubious that you'd pull it off; but I think that's about as close as one can get to accurate with regard to the craptastic Revell X-71, well done. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I knew I wasn't gonna be happy with the windows as I was proceeding with them... gorramit! I need access to BOTH sides to do 'em right. That means thrashing the cockpit area & fabricating a new one. 


















I'm a glutton for work...:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

And as I have no pieces in the correct shape lying around, I have to make it from sheet styrene layers glued together. Oh joy- more sanding ensues...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seashark said:


> I'll admit, I was somewhat dubious that you'd pull it off; but I think that's about as close as one can get to accurate with regard to the craptastic Revell X-71


Ehh, could be better with more time & money; this is 2 1/2 weeks (not every day or very long each time working on it), and a total of $33 sunk into it.

Here's where it is now:

Got the smoky plastic windows shaped & installed, and here's a trick- I put crumpled tin foil in the cockpit to reflect some light back out...








Then placed the new part & puttied the seam then repainted.

















I can't show here in pictures, but the windows have depth to them with the foil in the cockpit- it gives the illusion of stuff going on in there.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Ehh, could be better with more time & money; this is 2 1/2 weeks (not every day or very long each time working on it), and a total of $33 sunk into it.
> 
> Here's where it is now:
> 
> ...


Great idea on the foil. This is why I look at this stuff. At some point, I'll put foil in a mini cockpit.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay fellas, here it is- not as good as I was ultimately striving for (still off on some key lines), but it came out good considering.

I caught some inner light reflection here...

















And now some outdoor shots, nothing reveals like natural light!

































Thanks for following my build guys, and for the suggestions & comments!
:wave:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Its very good i think, to bad the model did not come looking like that.
how did you cut the windows?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

With a plain ole' Exacto knife.
Plus, faith, heart & skill.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sharp as heck, Chris. So glad you walked us through this one. Cool journey.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Truthfully, it was a lot more work than I had in mind when I started it.:lol:
But I do like seein' it there on my shelf!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW! All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> WOW! All I can say is "WOW!"


Well... one more little tweak & I'll agree with the WOW.:thumbsup:
One last pic when it's done.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, LAST fix on this:
I 'popped the hood' and shaved the sides to get a smaller & more rounded canopy, which is what was really bugging me...









Put it back on









Cut the X-71 sticker template (the decal was thrashed by the fix)









And painted her back up. This is it. Done.








^^^No more 'flat' top!

























NOW I'm happy with it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> NOW I'm happy with it!


As well you should be. As well you should be!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> As well you should be. As well you should be!:thumbsup:


Muchas gracias, mi hermano!

Here's daylight shots I couldn't take last night:


























Sunlight brings out the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


>


That asteroid is made of ice!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Comet=Dirty ball of ice. Love it! HA!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That asteroid is made of ice!


It was the only asteroid I had...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, _Last pictures_: on the stand I just made for it today after work...


























Thanks for following my build!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks for following my build!:thumbsup:


Wow! You keep outdoing yourself--great imagination at work there--love the stand. Perfect in keeping with the movie :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> love the stand.


Q voice:
An obvious little notion...

Not TREK Q; BOND Q:tongue:


----------

